# The Gleaner reviews a Alvaro Henrique's concert of Villa-Lobos music in Jamaica



## alvarohenrique

The Jamaican journal The Gleaner published this Monday, October 12th, a review about my performances in Kingston featuring the Complete Solo Guitar Works of Heitor Villa-Lobos.

The Gleaner mentions my future performances writing that "after delighting Jamaican music lovers during his two-performance visit to the island, renowned Brazilian guitarist, Alvaro Henrique, left last Saturday for Mozambique", approaches the importance of Villa-Lobos (described as " the most influential Latin American musician"), and prasies the performance mentioning that "in the music Henrique played there was beautiful melody, there was the liveliness of both folk music and the street, and there was humour and drama." and "all was done with a gentle smile, befitting his mainly gentle music. As Henrique played, even the children were silent, listening."

The review can be read on http://u.nu/3pii3


----------



## Lukecash12

Congratulations.


----------

